# Uber is facing a staggering number of lawsuits



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://fusion.net/story/257423/ever...tter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=FusionRSS*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

> Last year, 50 lawsuits were filed against Uber in U.S. federal court. You might be wondering whether that's a lot...We're here to tell you that it _is_ a lot, *and that all this litigation is a serious problem for Silicon Valley's favorite start-up.*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Good job, Uber. Good job. *slow hand claps*


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber does alot of stuff that breaks laws. The article only mentions a few. Here is an easy way to find a labor lawyer.. When you call for a referral, probably ask for a young labor lawyer who wants to make a name for him/her self and needs a good cause to fight for. Probably best to have group for class-action lawsuit.

*http://apps.americanbar.org/legalservices/lris/directory/home.html*


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Fuber


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Fuber, Screwber, Shoober, Moober (fat money cow)


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sure 2016 will bring Uber to new heights on that chart. Just a matter of time until other attorneys in different states follow CA leads on the class actions.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well in Uber's defense, it is the biggest out of all those listed. Big companies get lawsuits all time. It'll only be a problem if Uber loses. Or 100's more crop up and Uber loses money just trying to defend them....

So I wonder who and what was the first lawsuit against Uber in 2012?


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

at least 2$ a mile with GAS PRICES BEING 3$ OR MORE in California


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://fusion.net/story/257423/ever...tter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=FusionRSS*
> 
> View attachment 25153


Thanks. Another good article post.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

But really...they just continue to appeal and counter sue. Someone correct me, but I don't know if Uber ever actually paid damages for the death of the little girl in SF.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

stuber said:


> Someone correct me, but I don't know if Uber ever actually paid damages for the death of the little girl in SF.


Uber reached a settlement of Undisclosed Amount with the family in the Lawsuit over Sofia Liu's death:
*Uber settles lawsuit in San Francisco car crash.*

But in turn Uber was sued by it's business insurer over the settlement claim:
*Uber's Corporate Insurer Sues Uber Over Sofia Liu Settlement*


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Typical. It would be interesting to know which party wanted the Liu settlement "undisclosed?"


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber reached a settlement of Undisclosed Amount with the family in the Lawsuit over Sofia Liu's death:
> *Uber settles lawsuit in San Francisco car crash.*
> 
> But in turn Uber was sued by it's business insurer over the settlement claim:
> *Uber's Corporate Insurer Sues Uber Over Sofia Liu Settlement*


Hey Chi1cabby, weren't you the guy that said if you opt out Uber will not retaliate?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Hey Chi1cabby, weren't you the guy that said if you opt out Uber will not retaliate?


Yes. 
Uber is legally bound not to retaliate against Drivers for opting out of Binding Arbitration.

*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes.
> Uber is legally bound not to retaliate against Drivers for opting out of Binding Arbitration.
> 
> *New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


Hmmm ...doesn't sound like they're keeping their end of the bargin.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Hmmm ...doesn't sound like they're keeping their end of the bargin.


I would like to know more about this.
Please post about your experience on Uber retaliating against Drivers for opting out of Binding Arbitration on this thread:

*Have you received "Account at Risk" warning after Opting Out of Binding Arbitration?*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

"Uber.... pissing people off since 2012"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Every single driver that quits or drops to one ride a month should put in a claim with their states unemployment division.

That is the only way to put pressure on Uber.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Every single driver that quits or drops to one ride a month should put in a claim with their states unemployment division.
> 
> That is the only way to put pressure on Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://fusion.net/story/257423/ever...tter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=FusionRSS*
> 
> View attachment 25153


If you look at the chart that's pretty good exponential growth. 6,12,24,48....... Hell, in 10 years it will be just a shade under 50,000 lawsuits in a year. Average legal fees per Federal case runs close to $80,000. That's $4,000,000,000 in fees per year. We all still have time to get our law degrees.


----------

